# Training with ankle weights on



## Stig-OT-Dump (3 Jan 2012)

Is it worth it?


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jan 2012)

http://www.livestrong.com/article/389318-are-ankle-weights-effective-for-biking/

in short your best to just pedal harder and faster with intervals.

to quote the cannibal "Don't buy upgrades; ride up grades"


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (3 Jan 2012)

Thanks very much for that - top response!
Looks like adding weight to my frame over christmas will have some positive training effects; just a shame that it wasn't my bike frame.


----------



## Upstream (9 Mar 2013)

Hi all,
Sorry for resurrecting this thread but I have a question about ankle weights...

Whilst I understand that they may be of limited or no benefit during cycling, would they be of benefit if they (5kg per leg) were worn on a daily basis when not training but doing usual tasks such as walking around?

Any thoughts / experience?

Thanks.


----------



## chqshaitan (9 Mar 2013)

depends how much walking you do in a typical day. if you sit at your desk most of your time, there will be major benefit.

5KG is a reasonable weight to have on your ankles, and i could see it building/toning up your quads. How much this would benefit cycling is the million dollar question though, but i cant see it not helping


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Mar 2013)

I know this idea might be a very strange one. So strange that it might illicit some WTF? expressions on peoples faces.


Why not seek to improve riding a bike, by riding a bike? If anyone can quantify how making your legs 10kg heavier will improve your CV system, I am all ears.


(In before Licramites levitating aerobar position)


----------



## chqshaitan (9 Mar 2013)

TM, i suspect the OP has posted because he is thinking about trying to gain something from wearing weights while in his day job.

I cant see it hurting, question is how much benefit it would be for cycling though.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Mar 2013)

chqshaitan said:


> TM, i suspect the OP has posted because he is thinking about trying to gain something from wearing weights while in his day job.
> 
> I cant see it hurting, question is how much benefit it would be for cycling though.


The OP is long gone


----------



## chqshaitan (9 Mar 2013)

haha, i meant upstream who resurrected the thread


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (9 Mar 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I know this idea might be a very strange one. So strange that it might illicit some WTF? expressions on peoples faces.
> 
> 
> Why not seek to improve riding a bike, by riding a bike? If anyone can quantify how making your legs 10kg heavier will improve your CV system, I am all ears.
> ...


WTF????


----------



## montage (9 Mar 2013)

I'd say that ankle weights are likely to make your legs more tired than usual, meaning that your training will be less effective, assuming a high intensity/volume.
If you don't ride all that much, then go for it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2013)

Scuse my ignorance but won't wearing weights around your ankles tend to develop the muscles used to lift the legs more than the muscles used to push the pedals down? Lifting the legs doesn't seem to me to be a power thingummy on the bike.


----------



## ayceejay (9 Mar 2013)

Going about your daily business with ankle weights will give you problems with your back and core so I don't think it is a good idea. In all probability you would get more benefit from extra intense time on the bike. Leg weights are good for stretching leg muscles (abductors for example) but not for the use you suggest. In the olden days we would run in army boots rather than trainers but all this did was make what could be fun into torture.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> WTF????


 
You mean you didn't know the best way to climb hills is on a stationary bike, resting on the aero bars, with your arse out of your saddle, and a fan behind you to give a tail wind?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (9 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> You mean you didn't know the best way to climb hills is on a stationary bike, resting on the aero bars, with your arse out of your saddle, and a fan behind you to give a tail wind?


I use two fans for the extra tail. Much more convenient than attempting to predict the scottish weather! 
Alternatively if you want to even things out put one fan at front and one at back. The purist in me suggests that this is the least cheating method as there is no tail wind.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I use two fans for the extra tail. Much more convenient than attempting to predict the scottish weather!
> Alternatively if you want to even things out put one fan at front and one at back. The purist in me suggests that this is the least cheating method as there is no tail wind.


Yes but if the fans are too strong, you won't be going anywhere!


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Mar 2013)

Maybe you can aim a fan upwards to provide some lift and minimise rolling resistance!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Maybe you can aim a fan upwards to provide some lift and minimise rolling resistance!


 
That won't work with the million watts extra power you produce on aero bars. You would need downforce and lots of it!


----------



## Herbie (9 Mar 2013)

Upstream said:


> Hi all,
> Sorry for resurrecting this thread but I have a question about ankle weights...
> 
> Whilst I understand that they may be of limited or no benefit during cycling, would they be of benefit if they (5kg per leg) were worn on a daily basis when not training but doing usual tasks such as walking around?
> ...


 
I was told a few years ago that wearing ankle weights are not good....too much extra strain on the joints
I have one of those weighted vests which are excellent..recommend them


----------



## ayceejay (10 Mar 2013)

oh! now I get it (bit slow over here) this is a forum to see who can ace a question with a wisecrack.
Watch out for some acid from me.


----------



## Upstream (10 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys. One of the main reasons why I was thinking about this is that I did my first sportive last sunday (75 miles) and whilst my cardiovascular system seemed to handle it pretty comfortably, my legs suffered over the last 20 miles or so. Unfortunately due to time constraints, at present I only manage to get out on the bike for perhaps 30 - 40 miles on the weekend and once during the week. I also use a spin bike at home for three evenings per week.

My thinking was that if I were to use 10kg (5kg per leg) of ankle weights every day when I'm off the bike (for example at work), that all the walking around that I do would help in strengthening my leg muscles and as a result, make my legs more hardy for when I do the next sportive. I suppose I was likening wearing ankle weights to being able to exercise my legs whilst doing ordinary daily activities.

I think that I'll have to give the idea some more thought before making a final decision as the last thing I'd want to do would be to inadvertently injure myself somehow and as a result reduce my performance.


----------



## Ningishzidda (11 Mar 2013)

Wearing heavy boots while walking around will exercise the Leg Flexors.
You will notice a tiredness at first, but perservere.
You will notice a difference when climbing a hill out of the saddle.


----------



## Bodhbh (12 Mar 2013)

I would be careful with ankle weights. I'm not sure if they will transfer any benifit to cycling, and they can cause problems with your feet - I tried walking in them as training for a week or 2 backpacking in the highlands. They caused alot of blistering and made the arch of the foot very painful. Your foot is probably not meant to hit the ground or the inside of your shoe repeatedly with 5kg of extra inertia behind it.


----------

